# BMQ to BMOQ



## veelox321 (24 May 2014)

Hi, i want any reference from past instructors. I already did BMQ/SQ  and trade course, driver course etc...I have 4 years of army, But i'm releasing to reenlist as an officer. So the ''good'' news(sarcasm here) is i have to do again a BMQ but the leadership one BMOQ. How instructors will treat me on the course, will they think im superman because im experienced, or im going to be in the shadow. Getting yell at for nothing.....again is something thats not enjoying me.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 May 2014)

Having candidates on basic officer training that have had past expedience in the ranks is neither new nor special. Don't bring extra attention on yourself, and the instructors will treat you like everyone else.


----------



## George Wallace (24 May 2014)

veelox321 said:
			
		

> Hi, i want any reference from past instructors. I already did BMQ/SQ  and trade course, driver course etc...I have 4 years of army, But i'm releasing to reenlist as an officer. So the ''good'' news(sarcasm here) is i have to do again a BMQ but the leadership one BMOQ. How instructors will treat me on the course, will they think im superman because im experienced, or im going to be in the shadow. Getting yell at for nothing.....again is something thats not enjoying me.



Why are you Releasing to reenlist as an officer?


----------



## veelox321 (24 May 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Why are you Releasing to reenlist as an officer?


I've already tried to transfert from Veh. Tech. 2 times but seems impossible so i'm just gonna release and come back. But i didnt mention that its from the reserve to the Reg Forces


----------



## veelox321 (24 May 2014)

How much time to i have to wait till i can reenlist?


----------



## Loachman (24 May 2014)

If you want to be an Officer, FFS learn to use proper grammar, capitalization, sentence structure, punctuation, and spelling.


----------



## veelox321 (24 May 2014)

1: English is not my primary language
2: This is not an exam


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 May 2014)

veelox321 said:
			
		

> 1: English is not my primary language
> 2: This is not an exam



1. That excuse soon loses any relevance and for simple communications gets read as _"I'm lazy."_
2. You are always being assessed by somebody, in an official or an unofficial capacity. Demonstrating a willingness to work on the little things builds the impression you can be and want to be trusted with the important ones.


----------



## George Wallace (24 May 2014)

veelox321 said:
			
		

> 1: English is not my primary language
> 2: This is not an exam



1.  You are using ENGLISH on a predominantly ENGLISH site, so try to use it correctly.  We expect the same of the FRENCH posters, who post in FRENCH, as well.

2.  This may not be an exam, but it is the expectation of those who sign onto this site that they follow the rules; one of which is to use correct grammar, punctuation, capitalization, spelling, and so forth.  As a person who aspires to become an officer, it is a requirement that one would expect in becoming one.


----------



## Loachman (24 May 2014)

If you want to be an Officer, start acting like one.


----------



## Ayrsayle (24 May 2014)

veelox321 said:
			
		

> 1: English is not my primary language
> 2: This is not an exam



Presentation of yourself does matter in your (suggested) future career.  Lazy attitudes and excuses creates the impression that either you are incompetent, or couldn't be bothered to put in the effort.  The end result is subordinates who will not trust you to take care of their needs or be their advocate, and superiors who will judge you as incapable of your job, let alone doing anything else.

Might be a good idea to work on it now, before you are judged on it later.  Excuses aren't really an option for an applicant who wants to lead.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2014)

veelox321 said:
			
		

> Hi, i want any reference from past instructors. I already did BMQ/SQ  and trade course, driver course etc...I have 4 years of army, But i'm releasing to reenlist as an officer. So the ''good'' news(sarcasm here) is i have to do again a BMQ but the leadership one BMOQ. How instructors will treat me on the course, will they think im superman because im experienced, or im going to be in the shadow. Getting yell at for nothing.....again is something thats not enjoying me.



I'll add my  :2c:.

1.  You will get treated like everyone else on BMOQ if you get selected.

2.  4 years experience as a PRes Veh Tech won't make you any better, or worse, than anyone else on course.  As a former instructor, my expectation of you would be that you should already know how to march, lace up boots, follow directions and give 101%.

3.  There will likely be candidates with FAR more TI and experience than you have.  

 :2c:


----------



## blackberet17 (24 May 2014)

The "previously in as an NCM" guys I have been on course with kept their previous mil experience (incl tours overseas) to themselves. It became obvious to the DS rather quickly, but life wasn't any easier or harder for anyone because of it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 May 2014)

veelox321 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> first of all i'm actually in the reserve as an Infantry Officer. I'm not actually all qualified, still missing the
> IODP 1.1 (Phase 3). I've heard a lot about his course that it's 6week and then 10 days in the field followed by 4 off days 4times in a row. I'm just concerned about the sleep deprivation, I've already done 6days in a row and dont add a lot of problem. But 10 days could it be bad? If there is infantry officer here, do you have an advice for me to last 10 days?



I'm confused....


----------

